# stop licking wound?



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

My dog has a wound which I need him to stop licking. Tried collar, bandage, clothing, but its a constant challenge watching him, since he will lick it whenever exposed. Does licking really make it worse and slower to go away? Any suggestions on what else to do?


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Hopefully the wound is not too deep to need vet care. Apple bitter works great. Almost every pet store carries it. http://www.bitterapple.com/


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

Has been to vet and is on antibiotics. Is bitter apple ok to apply to wound? Since keeping him from licking it, makes him want to get at it more.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

I had to resort to a cone and a shirt on my girl - over night she turned a small cut on her side into a nasty crater  . After a week in the cone we needed a shirt since she kept scratching off the scab with her hind foot


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

Our plan today is using cone and shirt too. With only shirt will lick or chew to tear open, trying to get to scab and making wound worse. How long before scab came off?


----------



## maybe (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah I'd do the cone and shirt.
the Bitter Apple might make the dog really uncomfortable and make things worse.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Where is the wound? Are you able to use vet wrap to cover the gauze bandage? 

I use EQyss Micro-Tek Spray on wounds, which usually soothes enough that I don't have to wrap to prevent licking. However, when I need to keep it covered, Vet wrap seals the deal.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Our dog had a wound on his front leg - we wrapped it in gauze that we got from the vets office. We sprayed apple bitter on the outside of the gauze - my dog hated the taste enough, it kept him from trying to chew the gauze off so he could heal. The cone was very upsetting for him - that was my last resort.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

lillie20 said:


> Our plan today is using cone and shirt too. With only shirt will lick or chew to tear open, trying to get to scab and making wound worse. How long before scab came off?


Toula had to wear the cone and shirt about 2 weeks her wound was on her side


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wound is on chest. Would love to bandage, but know he would bite it off. Didn't see dog bandage in pet store. When he tries to bite shirt, ends up biting some of the wound. Thats an idea to spray shirt to stop the licking. Not sure what type of bandage I can use on flat surface (chest). I either watch him 24/7 or cone him, which he is getting clever to get off. The more I cover the wound, just makes him want to get to it more. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## LuLuBelle (May 19, 2009)

I have a miniature schnauzer whom has itching problems too. It was ruled out about the fleas, she's clean, and I use resolution for my dog for 6 months per year. I have been using these herbs to help with the healing, and also found what I needed to help it permanently. If you go to a natural herbs store, these things would be on your list of things you can do to ease your dog's itching and health. 

With his meal, I give her SolidGold Sawmeal Powder (which helps with alot of things, specially with dog's allergies, helps them with there digestion, itching, etc ....google solidGold Sawmeal powder. 

If your dog has a hotspot from all the itching and biting, you can do an herbal spritz, spray it 3 times a day for a few days and should see it disappear.

Boil water, add calendula, and german chamomille,strain herbs, and use liquid for your spritzer, you can also add a bit of the aloe vera juice and spray it on your dog wound 3 times a day, until it's gone.

You can also use St- John's wort or yarrow, which are all herbs from the nature store.

Give it a try, and let me know if it helps.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

LuLuBelle said:


> ....google solidGold Sawmeal powder.


You'll get better results if you Google "Solid Gold _Seameal_ powder  .


----------



## LuLuBelle (May 19, 2009)

LOL my bad hehehehe yeah what he said Solid Gold SawMeal powder


----------

